# FW Newsletter 217



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

The new Forgeworld Newsletter went out today.



> Hi There,
> Welcome to the Forge World newsletter and this time we have an onslaught of new Ork releases for the warbosses among you, as well as some updates, events news and our first teasers for the forthcoming Games Day UK. But first we would like to say thank you to everybody that came to see us at Games Day Germany in Cologne for making it such a great show, —now onto the Orks!
> Alan Bligh
> Forge World
> ...


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

glad to see they updated the armoured company list. Looking forward to the next IA, hope forgeworld make some flashgitz.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

really liking the ork stuff coming out of FW at the moment, makes me wish I went ork and not Eldar 

But can always build stuff for my bro and beat them to a pulp in battle


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Some great stuff that I can't wait to spend money that I don't have on them.


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

Loving the orky stuff, sadly all my dough has gone to space hulk.


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

I love greenskins, full of character  Its just a shame that FW do so little fantasy stuff  Also, is there any chance of princes and heralds for tzeentch and slaanesh? I realy do wish thay did a shaggoth model


----------



## RovingRabbit (Sep 29, 2008)

O.M.G! I soooo badly want those Grot guns to use as standard Big Guns in my Ork army, they'd look AWESOME!

Liking all the Orky stuff :good:


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Think I may have to get one of those large zzap guns, the forgeworld rules for them are pretty good, D3 shots. As you roll the str for each shot you have a larger chance of getting a high str the models also look awesome.
Was going to get a trukk or two but they cost quite alot and I am sure I could do the same with bitz


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

Erm, are the grot crew availage to buy seperately? Like the 12 of them?


----------



## Locust (Dec 26, 2008)

jackd334 said:


> Erm, are the grot crew availage to buy seperately? Like the 12 of them?


Yes, they sell the Grot crew seperately. All of them in one bundle.


----------



## Graf Spee (Apr 29, 2009)

looks like they adopting that comic/fun character for orks again. like it alot.


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

yeah, like the old nightgoblins. And thankyou very much  Ill try n find the again, need to get some!!


----------



## newt_e (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm really tempted by the Big Trakk and the guns. Hmm, I've just been paid...


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

newt_e said:


> I'm really tempted by the Big Trakk and the guns. Hmm, I've just been paid...


Resist the trakk and save for the squigoth!k:


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Yea the squigoth looks really good value, going to get one as a present once I finish painting all my boyz.


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

The current squiggoth or is there a new one?? :O


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Do like. Seems they've developed well since the stuff we saw back in Feb (?!). As has been said, a bit of return to form for the Orks!


----------

